# Wasn't Expecting All Of These .. But ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Sep05 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You sure have some interesting mixes there Terry! 

I sure hope they all heal well! 

Would Whopper be in the Giant Runt category??

My heart goes out to the ones with the bad injuries...

Am sending LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES and HEALING THOUGHTS TO HELP!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Would Whopper be in the Giant Runt category??
> 
> My heart goes out to the ones with the bad injuries...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shi! No, Whopper is a racing pigeon .. just a good sized one. When you are used to handling ferals and some of the smaller show breeds, it's quite a shock to pick up a racing pigeon that weighs a bit more than a pound. The runts would be in the 2-3 pound weight range .. they are whoppers for sure!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I hear you, Terry! When I found Squeaks and was told he was only a month or so old, I was absolutely shocked! He looked and felt like a FULL GROWN pij!

I just bet he was bred as a long distancer!  

(mmmm, maybe THAT's where his attitude came from!)  

Shi &
Squeaks (adding HIS 2 cents saying, "That's *MR.* Squeaks, thank you very much!)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Whopper is very cute along with the fancy white one. They are adorable. I have some faintails with the little thing on the back of the head on the white pigeon. 

The babies are adorable! Im currently hand feeding 3 baby pigeons.

Nice job you are doing over there .

I finished my coop today must show you pics done just in time for my bday tomorrow  WOOO HOOO


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Michael! Sounds like you are plenty ready for your special day tomorrow! We'll look forward to your pics when you have a chance to post them!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, beautiful birds, all of them. Do you have any idea what the neurological
symptoms are being caused by?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, beautiful birds, all of them. Do you have any idea what the neurological
> symptoms are being caused by?
> 
> fp


Nope .. no obvious trauma, so I am really hoping it is not PMV or paratyphoid. The Humane Society had the three of them in the same carrier for transport and probably together at the shelter. Kind of a moot point to keep them separate now.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Sorrry to hear about the malnourished duck and the mallad with broken wing. They are lucky to have found you.

The pigeons are such beautiful colors, and those baby pigeons are exceedingly cute, of course.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hands full, as usual!!  I hope everyone does well and know they will thrive with you and hopefully do as well in their new homes (those that are being adopted). That Whopper guy does look pretty large! I thought my biggest/heaviest bird was Leonardo (the "meat"pigeon from the SF shelter) but I picked up Miss Betty Boop the other day and almost yanked my shoulders from their sockets!  I have to get her (him, I think ) on a scale but she is definitely heavier than even huge old Leonardo. She is even heavier than Fussy Gussy, the chicken! I've never held such a solid, weighty bird before. Good luck with all of the newbies!


----------

